# Weather Related Outage



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

God Bless the linemen restoring power,so we can get to our work.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

They would probably appreciate if you slipped them a bottle of good bourbon to warm them up when they get home.


----------

